# Shop Lighting



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2014)

Good morning guys,well it has come time for me to start replacing my 20 plus yr old fluorescent light fixtures.Having 12 of them and over time 4 of them no longer works which I did check bulbs and the sockets.I went down to my local HD to purchase new ballast but dang,I can just about buy a new fluorescent fixture for just alittle more money,but which one?What bulb buts out the most for someone who has a hard time seeing in daylight? I have 8' ceiling height so they will be mounted to the ceiling and not hanging down.Is there any online source that's cheaper than local big box stores?Looking for ideals-----kroll


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 28, 2014)

These interest me. Bit expensive but cheap to run.
http://t.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-L...03839057?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-203839057-_-x


----------



## dracozny (Dec 28, 2014)

pdentrem said:


> These interest me. Bit expensive but cheap to run.
> http://t.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-L...03839057?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-203839057-_-x


They are spendy but when you consider the lifespan of the LED's vs fluorescent tubes, it's really very affordable in the long term. I have about 50% of my house on LED's.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 28, 2014)

I just completed this exercise for my shop and settled on these lights http://t.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia-L...ip-Light-TUNS-2-32-MVOLT-1-4-GEBHL/202193181/.  I have a two bay garage and installed one fixture and it provides lots of light.  Make sure you get the 54 watt bulbs not the 28 watt.  Total price is about $100 including lamps.  The LED fixture would be  great choice as well just mor $$$


----------



## rmack898 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have six, 4-bulb T-8 fixtures in my shop with daylight bulbs and I thought they were great until I went to a friends new shop and saw his lighting.

He installed T-5 high output fixtures and all I can say is WOW. The next time I blow a ballast in one if my fixtures I will be replacing the entire fixture with the T-5 high outputs.


----------



## brav65 (Dec 29, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> I have six, 4-bulb T-8 fixtures in my shop with daylight bulbs and I thought they were great until I went to a friends new shop and saw his lighting.
> 
> He installed T-5 high output fixtures and all I can say is WOW. The next time I blow a ballast in one if my fixtures I will be replacing the entire fixture with the T-5 high outputs.



interesting point, so I just did a search and found that the light output is similar, but the efficiency is different.  See below:

[h=5]Does a T5 lamp give as much light as a T8 lamp?[/h]T5 high output (T5 HO) lamps have greater luminous flux per unit length than standard T8 lamps, but the light output of standard T5 lamps per unit length is almost identical to the standard T8 lamps. If, however, this question requires a more precise answer and lamp efficacy needs to be taken into account, several factors affecting the light output-and therefore efficacy—should be considered.
One of the most significant factors affecting lamp light output is ambient temperature. Table 1-7 summarizes light outputs and efficacies of nominal four-foot standard T5, T5 HO, and standard T8 lamps. Manufacturers usually provide light output data at the optimal temperature for each lamp type in their catalogs: 35°C (95°F) for the standard T5 and T5 HO lamps and 25°C (77°F) for the T8 lamps. Light output data for T5 lamps at 25°C (77°F) and for T8 lamps at 35°C (95°F) are also available from manufacturers, however. Table 1-7 shows that, at 25°C (77°F), the light output of T8 lamps is higher than the standard T5 lamps. At 35°C (95°F), however, the standard T5's light output is higher than that of the T8 lamp. With respect to lamp efficacy, the standard T5 lamps are more efficacious than the standard T8 lamps at 35°C (95°F), but the two types of lamps are nearly identical at 25°C (77°F). The lamp efficacy of T5 HO lamps is higher than the T8 lamps but lower than the standard T5 lamps at 35°C (95°F), and it is the lowest at 25°C (77°F).
Ballast losses are another important factor. Table 1-7 compares lamp-ballast system efficacies for T5 and T8 systems from two ballast manufacturers. The data on lamp efficacy are quoted from manufacturers' catalogs (Philips Lighting 2001/2002; OSRAM SYLVANIA 2002). Although the lamp-ballast system efficacy varies among manufacturers, the maximum system efficacy at the optimal temperature for each of the three lamp-ballast systems (standard T5, T5 HO, and T8 systems) appears to be nearly identical on average. 



*Table 1-7. Lamp Efficacies and System Efficacies of T5, T5 HO, and T8 Lamps*
(All lamps are nominally 4 feet. Lamp efficacy is calculated based on initial lamp lumens)   Lamp Efficacy
 Lamp-Ballast System Efficacy
 Manufacturer A**
 Manufacturer B**
 Lamp TypeLamp PowerTemperatureInitial Light Output*EfficacyInput PowerBallast FactorEfficacyInput PowerBallast FactorEfficacy (W)(°C)(lm)(lm/W)(W) (lm/W)(W) (lm/W) F28T528252,61093630.9075621.0084 352,900104630.9083621.0094  F54T5HO54254,400811171.00751171.0075 355,000931171.00851171.0085  F32T832252,95092590.8888590.9090 352,71485590.8881590.9083  *Initial lamp lumens are based on the Philips Lighting Company catalog, "SILHOUETTE T5, T5 HO & T5 Circular Fluorescent Lamp Technology Guide." **Manufacturers A and B are Universal Lighting Technologies and OSRAM SYLVANIA, Inc., respectively. The input powers and ballast factors (BF) are from their catalogs. 


----------



## rgray (Dec 29, 2014)

My 2 car garage has 3 rows of florescent. I have six 8 foot and two 4 foot fixtures. The 4 foot fixtures were always the trouble child's, eating ballasts and needing bulbs much more often than the 8 foot fixtures.
Then I bought some 18 watt Led bulbs for them and wow. Now they are the best lights in the garage. They say color temperature 6000K, and were $15.00 each.
I've been waiting and watching for 8 foot leds, but so far they are expensive and rare.
Just installed the last 8 foot bulb I have, and don't intend to buy anymore if I can help it.
I think I may add bulb holders to the middle of my 8 foot fixtures and use 4 foot leds in them. As bright as they are I may try using just one row (2 four foot leds) instead of 4.


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 29, 2014)

I have use just about ever thing for lighting including HPS 96" florescent
This best I have found for my shop is CFL low cost and any can change them. Next best harder to change put out a lot of for wattage is 48" florescent. I like the 96" florescent if some else is buying them " very costly "

Good luck
Dave



rgray said:


> My 2 car garage has 3 rows of florescent. I have six 8 foot and two 4 foot fixtures. The 4 foot fixtures were always the trouble child's, eating ballasts and needing bulbs much more often than the 8 foot fixtures.
> Then I bought some 18 watt Led bulbs for them and wow. Now they are the best lights in the garage. They say color temperature 6000K, and were $15.00 each.
> I've been waiting and watching for 8 foot leds, but so far they are expensive and rare.
> Just installed the last 8 foot bulb I have, and don't intend to buy anymore if I can help it.
> I think I may add bulb holders to the middle of my 8 foot fixtures and use 4 foot leds in them. As bright as they are I may try using just one row (2 four foot leds) instead of 4.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 29, 2014)

One thing that LED should be better than florescent, is in cold conditions. Florescent lamps will not light without the proper ballast. In my small shop I keep the heat off or very low in the winter and the florescent lamps just glow at the ends until some heat gets to them.
Pierre


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 30, 2014)

FYI if you are use florescent light in the cold use a clear tub over florescent light to keep them warmer.
Yes I like LED just not the price and LED put out almost same per watt as CFL

Dave



pdentrem said:


> One thing that LED should be better than florescent, is in cold conditions. Florescent lamps will not light without the proper ballast. In my small shop I keep the heat off or very low in the winter and the florescent lamps just glow at the ends until some heat gets to them.
> Pierre


----------



## Wobbles (Dec 30, 2014)

When I got my current shop it had something like 16 dual 8ft basic florescent fixtures that hadn't been powered in 15 years. When I finally got the power ON, they buzzed and flickered, and buzzed, and didn't really give off that much light. I decided that they had to go.

For general room light, I replaced each one with a standard lamp socket and installed the largest, brightest CFL I could find. And there are some really bright ones out there now !! The silence was deafening. Basically the ballast is the weak link of the florescent system, and as was noted it's also the most expensive. However, with the CFL system every time you replace the bulb you ALSO get a brand new ballast at the same time. Goodbye buzz.

Then for specific work area light (like over the bench and lathe) I hung 4 foot florescent work lights with a reflector. I have not found a good one of these at Home Depot. I greatly prefer the work lamps from Lowes that come prewired, with a On/Off switch and reflector. Like Lowes item 420867. It worked out I needed 4 of those, which got hung at 80" off the floor. 

Simple, easy, and cheap.


----------

